# Apostas Temperaturas 17/18 Julho 2021 - Escolha Estações



## David sf (13 Jul 2021 às 17:23)

Boa tarde a todos,

A pedido de muitas famílias, e visto que algumas pessoas não conseguiram apostar na passada 6ª feira devido a problemas técnicos do fórum, vamos lançar mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas que deverá iniciar-se no próximo sábado, dia 17 de julho. Para já pedimos a todos os membros que o desejem que procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, deixando mensagem neste tópico onde indiquem claramente a sua escolha.

Estarão a concurso 12 estações meteorológicas escolhidas da seguinte forma:

Os 11 membros participantes no concurso anterior terão preferência de escolha. Deste modo, até quarta-feira, dia *14 de julho às 18:00*, apenas poderão escolher estações esses 11 membros;
Após a expiração do prazo mencionado qualquer membro do fórum poderá seleccionar estações, sendo que serão escolhidas as estações propostas por ordem cronológica.
Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA (desde que estejam hoje a debitar dados) ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às *18:00 de quarta-feira, 14 de julho*. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade:

@N_Fig
@David sf
@Jorge_scp 
@joralentejano
@Dan 
@RStorm
@AnDré
@pimigas
@algarvio1980
@Gilmet
@Ricardo Carvalho

Para garantir uma maior diversidade nas estações escolhidas, e relembrando que o objectivo do concurso não é o de apostar apenas nas estações que provavelmente registarão valores mais extremos, as estações escolhidas estão sujeitas às seguintes condicionantes:

- Haverá a concurso pelo menos duas estações localizadas em cada uma destas regiões:

Litoral Norte e Centro (Distritos de Viana, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, sendo que pelo menos uma delas terá que se situar junto ao mar);
Interior Norte e Centro (Distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco);
Litoral Sul (Distritos de Setúbal, Faro e concelhos do Distrito de Beja com acesso ao mar);
Interior Sul (Distritos de Santarém, Portalegre, Évora e Beja interior).

- Em nenhum distrito poderão ser escolhidas mais do que duas estações;
- Não poderá ser escolhida nenhuma estação a menos de 50 km (valor aproximado, apela-se ao bom senso) de uma já escolhida, com excepção de casos em que ambas as estações tenham características climáticas claramente diferentes (Ex: Torre/Covilhã, Cabo Raso/Lisboa);
- Caso haja duas estações escolhidas que não cumpram estas condicionantes apenas será aceite a que tiver sido escolhida em primeiro lugar.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2021 às 17:33)

Que maravilha! 

Escolho a estação do IPMA das *Penhas Douradas*.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2021 às 17:51)

Epá, esta moderação trabalha bem, sim senhora! Eu escolho a estação do IPMA da *Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2021 às 18:10)

Boa tarde pessoal, 
Primeiro que tudo parabéns ao vencedor @N_Fig  do concurso do passado fim de semana  Depois agradecer ao staff deste fórum por mais esta iniciativa  Agora só falta a malta apostar forte e feio  Bora lá pessoal, eu escolho a estação do IPMA de *Setúbal*


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jul 2021 às 18:39)

Escolho a estação de Aljezur (IPMA).


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2021 às 18:44)

Escolho a estação do IPMA, *Macedo Cavaleiros, Bagueixe 

*


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2021 às 18:45)

Sugiro a estação do IPMA de *Proença a Nova.*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2021 às 19:11)

Tendo acompanhado o anterior jogo de apostas e sabendo já mais ou menos como isto é feito, na falta da Amareleja vou escolher a estação do IPMA, *Mértola, Vale Formoso*.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2021 às 19:32)

Escolho *Pinhão - IPMA*.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2021 às 20:47)

Escolho Lamas de Mouro, do IPMA.


----------



## pimigas (13 Jul 2021 às 21:25)

Madeira, Bica da Cana  - Ipma


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2021 às 21:40)

pimigas disse:


> Madeira, Bica da Cana  - Ipma


Também dá estações das ilhas? Nada contra, até acho bem mais desafiante


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2021 às 22:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Também dá estações das ilhas? Nada contra, até acho bem mais desafiante


No post inicial não consta estações da ilha, além disso isto é um "evento" no continente, mas os moderadores que decidam.


----------



## David sf (13 Jul 2021 às 22:24)

As estações escolhidas podem estar localizadas em qualquer lugar do território nacional, ilhas incluídas.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2021 às 22:53)

Desta vez vou aqui para a zona.  Escolho a estação de *Portalegre - IPMA.*


----------



## David sf (13 Jul 2021 às 23:17)

Escolho *Oliveira do Hospital (CIM)*.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2021 às 11:02)

pimigas disse:


> Madeira, Bica da Cana  - Ipma



E porque não também uma estação nos Açores? Sugiro a quem pode escolher estações que indique uma dos Açores, vamos levar esta aposta a todo o País, arquipélagos incluídos!


----------



## David sf (14 Jul 2021 às 17:33)

Faltam escolher-se duas estações. Até às 18h apenas o membro @RStorm pode escolher uma, a partir dessa hora qualquer pessoa pode escolher. As duas primeiras a ser escolhidas a partir das 18h entrarão no concurso.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jul 2021 às 18:01)

Escolho a estação do IPMA de *Proença a Nova.*


----------



## meteo (14 Jul 2021 às 18:06)

Sugiro a estação de Santa Cruz Aeródromo (IPMA).


----------

